# [fluxbox] Probleme region du clavier

## skizorager

Hello a tous,

Suite a un plantage de KDE, j ai decider d installer fluxbox (KDE>probleme de paquet masque, pas envie de me prendre la tete).

dans la console, aucun souci, je suis en azerty, par contre sous KDM et FLUXBOX, je suis en qwerty, un loadkeys fr s'effectue bien en console, mais ca ne change rien du tout.

J ai bien mis Option "KbLayout" "fr" dans le xorg.conf j ai aussi essayer avec "fr-latin9">pareil (je precise que c est logique vu que le souci n etait pas sous KDE. on peut donc penser que le probleme vient d ailleur).

et un extrai de mon local 

LANG=fr_FR@euro

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR@euro"

LC_TIME="fr_FR@euro"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR@euro"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR@euro"

LC_NAME="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL=

ah oui, j ai aussi un probleme d accent, lors de message du systeme j ai des ? a la place de chaque accents.

j ai deja suivi https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-118061.html

je ne sais pas trop que vous donner comme infos, hesitez pas a me demander plus d infos  :Laughing: 

----------

## USTruck

Bonsoir,

C'est du a la migration de xorg, il utilise maintenant HAL pour la config du clavier.

dans le make.conf, verifier la ligne INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev" 

il faut ajouter evdev

(emerge --oneshot -N xorg-server ou xorg-x11) pour avoir le driver evdev

Creer un fichier keyb dans /etc/hal/fdi/policy : voir https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-797002-highlight-.html

Le dernier post y a un exemple 

après création du fichier, /etc/init.d/hal restart 

tu peux enlever la section keyb du xorg, il passe maintenant par evdev

----------

## skizorager

Hello UsTruck,

dans /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ j'ai déjà 10-ntfs3g.fdi qui ressemble asse a ton 10-keyb.fdi,

voici son contenu : 

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

        <device>

                <match key="volume.fstype" string="ntfs">

                <merge key="volume.fstype" type="string">ntfs-3g</merge>

                </match>

        </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

dois-je créer un fichier 10-keyb.fdi ou modifier celui la ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Qui ressemble assez ???

Va acheter des lunettes   :Cool: 

Crée un autre fichier.

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Je te conseille plutôt de créer un autre fichier.

Celui que tu me présente correspond plus a la gestion d'un périphérique ayant le système de fichier ntfs.

Il me parait plus facile de gérer un fichier par tache qu'un fichier qui fait tout.

zut griller

----------

## skizorager

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Qui ressemble assez ???
> 
> Va acheter des lunettes  
> 
> Crée un autre fichier.

 

j'ai déjà des lunettes  :Rolling Eyes:  , merci de ta remarque très constructive.

Re UsTruck,

oui apres un petit slocate 10-keyb.fdi je l'ai trouve ailleur, je fais la manip, merci de ta réponse

----------

## USTruck

NE le fait surtout pas dans le fichier qui se trouve dans /usr/share/fdi/ ......

Ce fichier sera a chaque fois écraser lors de mise a jour de HAL. 

Copie plutot le fichier dans /etc/hal/fdi/policy et modifie celui-ci !!!

----------

## skizorager

rep,

oui oui, en fait je l'ai modifier la : /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/ et ai fai un cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy/

merci de cette precisions

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

il ne faut pas modifier les fichiers dans /usr !

D'abord les copier, puis les modifier...

----------

## skizorager

Re,

j'ai fai un /etc/init.d/hal restart mais il me disait qu'il touovait rien, alors un peut noob que je suis j ai re emerger le hal, ce qui a de toute facon re-ecrit sur le /usr tout en concervant le /etc donc pour moi c'est bon ^^. j'ai cherche /etc/init.d/hald restart et la ca marche  :Smile: 

j'ai pas vu l'intérêt de modifier dans /usr mais bon je l'ai quand même fait

par contre emerge --oneshot -N xorg-x11 n'a rien donne ca veut dire que tout est bon ? ou je dois faire un emerge -e X11 pour lui dire les modif du make.conf ou est-ce que cela servait uniquement a emerger evdev ???

(je ne peux pas tester maintenant si cela fonctionne vu que j'ai effectuer ceci en ssh depuis le boulot)

----------

## USTruck

Ca veux dire que tout est ok pour xorg

Pout tes problèmes d'accent : verifie ton make.conf, il me semble qu'il manque quelque infos.

Chez mois j'y ai mis :

LINGUAS="fr"

LANG="fr_BE.utf8"

LINGUAS : settings globals, permet a emerge l'install automatique de la langue francaise

LANG : ben depuis j'ai plus de prob d'accent sur mes fs (??)

Je préfère UTF-8, pour toi tu devras mettre fr_FR@euro

Vérifie aussi que le lat9w-16 est bien utiliser.

Par contre "man fstab" ca donne ?

J'ai encore des ? et autre en lieu et place de accents, tjs pas trouver une solution qui me donne satisfaction.

----------

## Ezka

Pour les accents sous X t'as le choix ou evdev en modifiant la régle qui va bien (que je trouve un poil chiant en fait) ou pas evdev mais tout dans ton xorg.cong (mais bon pkoi avoir evdev alors ?) ou encore en live via

```
setxkbmap fr
```

que je met dans .xinitrc

Bref au final t'as le choix   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## skizorager

Rep,

merci à tous pour vos infos, faire ces modifs ont résolu mon probleme, comme vous pouvez le voir avec mon magnifique "résolu" ^^.

----------

